# Microsoft Surface, first utter shit advert



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2012)

It looks and sounds like its made by Fisher-Price.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

It's don't have any real strong feelings about it. I don't like it very much, and it's a bit Glee-tastic for my tastes but I've certainly seen far worse adverts and it certainly gets the "it's got a keyboard" bit over loud and clear. 

At least they didn't do a Palm and just go utterly weird.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2012)

Have they changed any staff in their voice recognition department...


Ya know real news?


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

Never mind the adverts, there seems to have been a price leak.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-puts-a-price-on-surface-starts-at-499/

$499 for 32GB RT model without keyboard. $599 with keyboard, which is the same price as the 32GB iPad 3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2012)

The adverts are crucial as they're meant to express the experience of the device. What experience am I meant to deduce by a bunch of people leaping about like twats?


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

Its hardly the first advert to feature such shenanigans.

In this case I wouldnt be surprised if there was supposed to be a subliminal message that shitloads of people own a Surface RT because they are so great and groovy.

I'm sure there will be other adverts that zoom in on some actual features, beyond their theory that the lovely clicking sound of the stand and the keyboard connecting make this seem like a product thats equivalent to a luxury car.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Adverts aren't always designed to carefully show off each individual feature of a product.  They'd be fucking boring if they did.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 16, 2012)

This might be a daft question, but what kinda apps will be available at launch? In terms of quality / quantity?

Are there any W8 tablets out there yet?


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> This might be a daft question, but what kinda apps will be available at launch? In terms of quality / quantity?
> 
> Are there any W8 tablets out there yet?


 
Review sites have started to come out with more details on the tablets in the last week or so, and a little more opportunity to try them for themselves, but in depth reviews from a users perspective arent really with us yet in any meaningful sense.

As for the App store, people with windows 8 on non-tablet machines can already have a look. But there isnt a way to know who is waiting till official windows 8 launch day before publishing their apps. So I'll wait till the day before judging, but I think initial indications suggest that there will be quite a lot of consumption apps available for launch day, eg I think I heard that netflix published their windows 8 app recently. I dont expect to be overwhelmed by productivity software on day one, but we'll see.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Its hardly the first advert to feature such shenanigans.
> 
> In this case I wouldnt be surprised if there was supposed to be a subliminal message that shitloads of people own a Surface RT because they are so great and groovy.
> 
> I'm sure there will be other adverts that zoom in on some actual features, beyond their theory that the lovely clicking sound of the stand and the keyboard connecting make this seem like a product thats equivalent to a luxury car.



Indeed it's not which is weird why MS haven't learned from those mistakes.


----------



## RubyBlue (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wondering if the surface thing has an iPad type keypad or if you would have to buy the keypad cover thing??


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

RubyBlue said:


> Just wondering if the surface thing has an iPad type keypad or if you would have to buy the keypad cover thing??


It comes with an onscreen keyboard or you can use the cover keyboard.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 16, 2012)

It's better than the puketastic Apple ones.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's better than the puketastic Apple ones.


Well it's certainly better than the current iPhone one which is just some smug bloke telling you that his hand fits the screen size - as if everyone has the same size hands!

I played the Microsoft video again and on reflection actually think it does a pretty good job of introducing some of the features of the Surface.


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2012)

Features such as patented smugclick technology?

Or perhaps its a user behaviour instruction guide. When you make the stand go click, be sure to look around and see if anybody notices you and your digital accessories. You are desirable, people like your surface!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

elbows said:


> Features such as patented smugclick technology?
> 
> Or perhaps its a user behaviour instruction guide. When you make the stand go click, be sure to look around and see if anybody notices you and your digital accessories. You are desirable, people like your surface!


You understand that it is an advert, yes?  You know, something designed to catch your attention and to introduce a new product?


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh is that what it is? I think I heard about these advert things somewhere before. Let me think, some bloke was ranting on and on about Apple ones, I think that was it, and they sounded just awful and worthy of taking the piss out of. Silly me for thinking it would therefore be acceptable to do the same thing to a Microsoft advert, what a fool I've been.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

elbows said:


> Oh is that what it is? I think I heard about these advert things somewhere before. Let me think, some bloke was ranting on and on about Apple ones, I think that was it, and they sounded just awful and worthy of taking the piss out of. Silly me for thinking it would therefore be acceptable to do the same thing to a Microsoft advert, what a fool I've been.


I'm all for taking the piss out of shitty adverts, but I don't think the Microsoft one is bad enough to warrant an _entire separate thread _saying how "utter shit" it is when there's far worse ones around. What do you think?


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2012)

The Microsoft Surface is a major product launch so I expect it to attract attention and criticism, so I'm not surprised we are discussing the advert. But personally I think too many threads that are really about the same topic appear here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2012)

elbows said:


> The Microsoft Surface is a major product launch so I expect it to attract attention and criticism, so I'm not surprised we are discussing the advert. But personally I think too many threads that are really about the same topic appear here.



Well indeed but scrutinizing the details is the bread and butter of Internet discussion!


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2012)

This product is cool, honest. Look I can use it as a skateboard, get down with the yoof!

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-skateboard-steven-sinofsky/


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2012)

This reminded me of the Surface advert.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Now that's a shit advert.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> It's don't have any real strong feelings about it. I don't like it very much, and it's a bit Glee-tastic for my tastes but I've certainly seen far worse adverts and it certainly gets the "it's got a keyboard" bit over loud and clear.
> 
> At least they didn't do a Palm and just go utterly weird.



Never mind some of their branding names - Palm Pilot? Really? Always made me think of the phrase 'going on a date with Mrs Palm and her five lovely daughters'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2012)

elbows said:


> This product is cool, honest. Look I can use it as a skateboard, get down with the yoof!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-skateboard-steven-sinofsky/



Heh yeah Microsoft latest slogan:

"Ya get me doe?"


----------



## c01642 (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks like the advertisers have got it right, maybe were just a bit out of touch.

http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/185552/microsoft-surface-has-top-tablet-ad.html


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2012)

c01642 said:


> It looks like the advertisers have got it right, maybe were just a bit out of touch.
> 
> http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/185552/microsoft-surface-has-top-tablet-ad.html





> The 30-second spot for Microsoft’s forthcoming Surface tablet is the most effective tablet-only ad to air this year, according to TV and video analytics service Ace Metrix. The Surface ad, which debuted during “Dancing with the Stars” this week and features its own dance sequence, had a score of 674, edging out a pair of ads for the Samsung Galaxy Note that launched in September.
> 
> "iPhoria is wearing off in the tablet market, and the introduction of the Surface has given Microsoft quite a few 'cool' points among consumers," said Peter Daboll, CEO of Ace Metrix. "The new Surface ads have flipped the 'Mac vs. PC' campaign on its head introducing intense aspiration among consumers, as evidenced by very high 'change,' 'desire,' and 'attention' Ace scores.


Some people are just _h8rs. _I think the advert is fine and certainly didn't warrant an entire slagging thread of its own - after all, there's far worse tech adverts out there right now. I'm looking at you iPhone5.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

The big advertising push has started and this ad is now on the TV...and looks even more awful than before! Really shite advert!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello Microsoft, THIS is how you advertise a product:


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

Samsung's piss-take of Apple fans has been declared the 'top tech ad of 2012'. It was a good ad, mind. 


> Lots of people seem to enjoy laughing at the Apple (AAPL) fans who camp outside of Apple Stores and wait in long lines on the day of product launches. And per AllThingsD, it seems that an ad making fun of the so-called “iSheep” was the most effective spot in the tech industry this year. According to video tracker Visible Measures, Samsung’s (005930) ad that boosted the Galaxy S III at Apple fans’ expense received 71.8 million views this year, or nearly four times the views of Apple’s top ad that showed off the iPhone 5.
> http://bgr.com/2012/12/05/samsung-iphone-mocking-ad-best/


----------

